# Bulletstorm startet nichtmehr



## NCphalon (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 

hatte neulich wieder Lust auf Bulletstorm, aber es beendet sich nach dem Startbildschirm immer von alleine. Spieldateien überprüfen hat diesmal auch nix gebracht. Bei Google hat auch fast niemand dieses Problem und wenn funktioniert der Lösungsvorschlag bei mir net.

MfG


----------

